# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  FCC lockdown / EU Radio directive

## nethood

Γειά σας,

Έχετε υπόψη σας αυτό το θέμα;
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/way-go-...cking-routers/

Υπάρχει σε κάποιο ελληνικό forum σχετική συζήτηση; 

Μου φαίνεται πολύ σημαντικό αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες ...


Παναγιώτης

----------

